# Hit§miss farm boy



## gg89220 (Jan 30, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DlCEMnBmSY[/ame]


----------



## Barnbikes (Jan 30, 2015)

Great looking engine.

Is it me or is the engine running backwards?


----------



## Geartooth (Jan 30, 2015)

I am currently building Farm Boy S/N 510. (Any one else building one now?) Your video increased my incentive to finish it some day. Jerry Howell's plans do not include a muffler. Is your design available somewhere?


----------



## gg89220 (Jan 30, 2015)

sens de rotation


----------



## Chiptosser (Jan 30, 2015)

Looks like you got one of those reverse rotation cams from an assoociated hit miss engine.


----------



## Cogsy (Jan 30, 2015)

I've built a couple of these open crank style horizontal engines, and I always set the rotation opposite to this one. Then my dad (who used to operate hit and miss engines on the family farm in the day) tells me I always make them run backwards...

Great engine btw. Looks and runs awesome!


----------



## gg89220 (Jan 31, 2015)

open exhaust


----------

